# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  προγραμμα για την διαχειριση wifi σε καφετερεια

## bikas

αδέλφια καλησπέρα,
εχω ενα θεματακι και προσπαθω να βρω λύση.
εχει μια καφετερεια η γυναικα μου στο χωριο και έχουμε wifi με το μοντεμακι του οτε  για τους πελάτες μας.βέβαια αλλάζουμε κωδικο μια φορα τη βδομαδα αλλα όλο και καποιος βρισκεται και κατεβαει ταινίες με αποτελεσμα να μην ε΄'ιναι αρκετο ούτε για το μαγαζί ούτε για τους πελάτες.το ενδεχομενο να αλλάζουμε τον κωδικο καθε μέρα δεν ειναι εφικτο κι ετσι ψαχνω να βρω ένα προγραμματακι ώστε να μπορω να διαχειριζομαι λίγο το πόσο τραβαει ο καθενας η ακόμα και να κανω ban καμμια mac μηπως και γλιτώσω.

ευχαριστω

----------


## kostas_thess

Μπορεις να βαλεις ενα ρουτερακι της mikrotik με 50-60 ευρω . 

εχει μεσα μια λειτουργια hotspot οπου μπορεις να φτιαξεις και μια σελιδουλα να διαφημίζεις και το μαγαζί και να "μοιρασεις" και την ταχύτητα στους .

Μπορείς να κανεις και ban και οτι θελεις .

----------


## bikas

ενδιαφερον ακουγεται.πιο μοντελο είναι μήπως γνωριζεις?

----------


## kostas_thess

> ενδιαφερον ακουγεται.πιο μοντελο είναι μήπως γνωριζεις?


Routerboard RB951-2n ή Routerboard RB751U-2HnD

----------


## PGouv

μπορεις απλα να βαλεις φιλτρο την mac του. Εκτος αν ειναι εξυπνος και την αλλαξει. Δοκιμασε αυτο για αρχη. Και εγω αυτο εκανα για αρχη σε ενα beach bar που ο ιδιοκτητης δεν ηθελε να πληρωσει πανω απο 15 ευρω για access point. Απο τοτε δε παραπονεθηκε ξανα οτι πεφτουν οι Ip η μια πανω στην αλλη.

----------

